# Ziektes & Aandoeningen > Borstkast, ribben en middenrif >  Pijn herstel gekneusde ribben

## demonique

Hoi!

Ik heb anderhalve week geleden 3 ribben gekneusd aan de linkerkant (rib 9 t/m 11). Ik ben uitgegleden en heel ongelukkig op de rand van een vlonder gevallen. Nu heb ik nog steeds heel veel pijn, de ene dag erger dan de andere dag. Ik lees veel over de symptomen ervan, maar weinig over welke pijnen men ervaart in de herstelperiode. Daarom vroeg ik mij af of wat ik allemaal wel voel ook hoort zeg maar. 

De ergste pijn is als ik ga liggen, dan lijkt het net alsof de zwaartekracht al mn ribben in de verkeerde positie neerleggen en ik eerst een soort moet wennen aan dat gevoel voordat ik ontspan. Hoort dat? En hoe lang blijft dat gevoel?

Op de zij liggen waar het niet gekneusd is, is geen optie! Dat deed ik 1x toen ik dacht dat het wel goed ging en toen schoot het er in! Alsof ze verschoven ofzo! Kan dat?

Daarnaast als ik moet lachen (wat een hel!) lijkt het net of t kraakt. Is dat ook normaal? De huisarts heeft de ribben gevoeld, gezegd dat ze in ieder geval gekneusd zijn, misschien gescheurd of gebroken maar dat dat voor het herstel niet uitmaakte en dat ik geen doorboorde long had, want de ademhaling klonk goed..

Wat ik ook raar vind is dat het gevoel zo enorm kan verschillen per moment en per dag! Dan denk ik dat het goed gaat, maar volgende dag of volgende moment is het helemaal mis. Waar ligt dat aan? 

Nou, ik hoop dat er wat ervaringsdeskundige zijn die mijn angsten wat kunnen wegnemen. Ik geef sportlessen (step, dans, aerobic, trampoline) dus kan een heel lang herstel echt niet permitteren eigenlijk.. snik!

Groetjes!

----------

